# Now 1 day late. BFN. No symptoms.



## yourstruly10

Hello lovely ladies. 

Well AF is due today and so far is a no show :) 
No symptoms of pregnancy but none of her coming either. I'm pretty sure I ovulated late making me only 8-9 DPO with a short LP I was sure AF would show but so far it looks like she might not. 

We even tried sex to bring her on today and nothing. Now it's only 3 pm here so she has lots of time to show but I hope she doesn't. Negative test yesterday but maybe I only implanted yesterday or the day before. Who knows. 
Cervix is still nice and high at least. 


Anyone else in limbo?


----------



## KittyKan

Good luck & baby dust yours truly!


----------



## Ali33

Good luck! Sometimes no symptoms is the best sign!


----------



## MissCloud

I'm in the same boat. Af due today but test was bfn. 

Not aware when i ovulate exactly... only technically ntnp, but have a rough idea as cycles are extremely regular. 

Anyway....wishing baby dust on both of us. And everyone else. Would be so happy if this was my month. Xxc


----------



## yourstruly10

Thanks ladies. Off to bed. Still no AF. Fingers crossed it stays that way. Not sure if I should test in the morning or keep waiting. No real symptoms either. My back is sore when I lay down but not when I'm standing. My boobs hurt a little bit be I'm fairly dry with a little leaking here and there that feels like AF but isn't her. Scared to get my hopes up.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey hun. No symptoms is a good thing. But every womans body is different. It sounds like to me your pregnant. Cp high and staying is a good thing... Same symptoms here but I"ve had the lovely tingly legs goin on the other day Yowza.. No spotting and Im 9dpo today.. Not testing at all this time.. Some pressure and thirsty thats it.. I really hope you get your bfp.. Good Luck on testing today.. Fxd bfp!!

Keep your chin up Ladies.. Think positive & pee positive.. Lets get those bfp"s!!


----------



## HollyPlox

AF was due today - no show.
Cervix is high and wet, keeping my fingers crossed.

My BB's have just begun getting sore which is weird for me as they normally start a week before my AF.
Still having all the same symptoms I've been having for the past week.
Nausea, headaches, cold like symptoms, hot flushes, fatigued, constipation, fullness/bloated, dull cramps and now sore BB's. also feeling wet down there.

I (think) I spotted yesterday. Went to the toilet and wiped twice and had pinkish streaks on the toilet paper within EWCM. 

Don't know what to think. Hoping the witch stays away though!

Good luck to you!
:dust:


----------



## MrsLake2013

Af is due for me tomorrow and all my symptoms seem to have disappeared.
I have noticed tonight a large vein is visible on my left boob and I have montgomery terbucles (sp?). I did a test this morning and it was a bfn so I might wait until Wednesday if I can hold off and af doesn't show her face!


----------



## yourstruly10

Mornin ladies. Hope everyone is doing well.
No AF still this morning but BFN still. I did however wake up to a lovely yeast infection. If I only implanted 2 days ago it would make sense for my tests to be negative still. I read that it can take 4-5 days after implanting to get a positive test so this is what I'm hoping for . :) 

Good luck to all you ladies.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

No sign of AF is a good sign.. Its 2/3 days after Implantation you can test. 

Im super excited. Im having that creamy white lotiony dc.. Not a Yeast infection. Feeling weak and tired. Havin pangs everywhere. Heavy/fuller boobs veiny too. Now if I could get rid of the tension headache, lovely nausea and stuffy nose I"d be Great!!.. Now I feel hopeful. Im thinking of testing tomorrow I will be 10dpo... Temptation to POAS... Lol

Babydust to all!! Keep us posted..


----------



## iow_bird

AF due here too :( I'm not expecting anything exciting though! Good luck, I hope you get your BFP! xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Whats the latest ladies?? I guess you could say today has been very interesting. After wiping your leader with the lotioney white creamy cm it was later accompanied with clear slimy snotty discharge. I had to wipe twice and it was a good amount, no spotting, no pink when I wipe at all. Then the diarrea kicked in following.. Wth?? I"m hot and a tad achey, tired. Im more now confused more than ever ugg. Im 9dpo today. Temps up with bp elevated and Im soo warm I feel like Im baking!! First timer here and Im sooo confused!


----------



## yourstruly10

6pm here. No AF still but I'm starting to wonder if it's all just stress relaxed. I'm not overly stressed but I think about getting a BfP constantly and I guess that's a form of stress. I'm going to test again in the am with FMU. Back is slightly crampy, stuffy ish nose, twinges in my tummy off and on. Very emotional. Pretty dry down there but cervix is still high and closed. I'm so confused. 

Hopin. Things sound very hopeful for you. Ill be keeping my fingers crossed. When are you testing? Ill try again in the morning but trying not to get my hopes up.

Low bird. Fingers crossed for you. When are you testing?


----------



## MrsLake2013

AF due today. No sign whatsoever. I have noticed Montgomery Tubercles appearing last night and my areola is slightly darker and my left BB is slightly bigger than normal.

When I woke up this morning I was quite dizzy for about 15 minutes, every time I closed my eyes in the shower, it felt worse.

Now that I'm at work, I've got a churning/fluttery feeling in my belly and still feeling a little light headed.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your Sooo pregnant!! Deffo signs there. :test: :test: :test:


----------



## MrsLake2013

Lol Hopin&Prayin, I'm going to hold out until my FMU tomorrow. Hubby and I have NTNP for 6 years and this was my first month using Clomid. 

I've tried so much not to get my hopes up and as of Saturday I had a :bfn: so trying to give it a few days for the HCG to build up (if I am in fact pregnant)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## yourstruly10

Mrslake. Deffo sounds like you could be pregnant. When are you testing! My fingers are crossed for you. Can't wait for an update.

Never mind just read. Think we poste at the same time. Good luck :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MrsLake2013 said:


> Lol Hopin&Prayin, I'm going to hold out until my FMU tomorrow. Hubby and I have NTNP for 6 years and this was my first month using Clomid.
> 
> I've tried so much not to get my hopes up and as of Saturday I had a :bfn: so trying to give it a few days for the HCG to build up (if I am in fact pregnant)
> 
> Best of luck to you!

WoW thats a long time.. You know your body more than anyone else. You definately are pregnant!! Woohoooo.. Hope to be joining you soon.. Pending bump buddies lol

I"m tellin ya I definately feel off. Now its time to sit back and wait and see.. Just no spotting yet :( But Im feelin hotter than hell.. Ugg.. I just wanna know now!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MrsLake2013 said:


> Lol Hopin&Prayin, I'm going to hold out until my FMU tomorrow. Hubby and I have NTNP for 6 years and this was my first month using Clomid.
> 
> I've tried so much not to get my hopes up and as of Saturday I had a :bfn: so trying to give it a few days for the HCG to build up (if I am in fact pregnant)
> 
> Best of luck to you!

Wiw thats a long time.. You know your body more than anyone else. You definately are pregnant!! Woohoooo.. Hope to be joining you soon.. Pending bump buddies lol

I"m tellin ya I definately feel off. Now its time to sit back and wait and see.. Just no spotting yet :( But Im feelin hotter than hell.. Ugg.. I just wanna know now!!


----------



## MrsLake2013

Fingers crossed for both of us.

I'm still scared about getting my hopes up because I've read that Clomid can make all symptoms stronger. Also, I'm not sure if because this is out first month TTC that I've been analysing everything so much more. I only have one FRER test at home so I'm trying to not use it because I'm going to be so busy this week I won't have time to buy another until Friday. Will keep you updated and I hope to hear of a BFP for you this week too!!!


----------



## iow_bird

I'm terrified of getting my hopes up :( I have no idea whats going on! Hubby gets home from work in a few hours, so I think I'll test then. Stopping drinking now so I can have a good wee. Maybe once I've seen a BFN I can relax?!


----------



## yourstruly10

Low_bird

I know how you feel. I'm now at the end of day two late and I have no idea what's going on. I really hope tomorrows test gives me some sort of answer. 

Good luck. Keep us updated :)


----------



## MissCloud

Wellmy af is still running late and just had the depressing moment where you debate with yourself whether to test, finally decide to do it (cos in my head there is no way my late period could be anything but pregnancy).....and then get a fat old bfn.

Bit sad now. I kniw i'm not technically out until the *itch is here, but still.....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well after the wild night of arm tingling and swollen ankle with elevated bp This afternoon when I wipe there was a spot of light browm when I wiped. Im not to start until Saturday.. Not having anymorr cramping. All my symptoms have diappeared... Guess its the good ole waiting game time grr.. Nothing is ever simple for me :(


----------



## iow_bird

hmmm.... AF is late, fairly sure the test I did last night was a BFN. And I have no symptoms of either being UTD or AF! So I'm officially confused! I expect she'll show today at some point. Damn witch!


----------



## iow_bird

Hopin&Praying, has it stopped now? Could have been IB?


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm currently on day 3 of being late today.
I took a test last night and :bfn:
I probably should have held off until this morning, but I just couldn't.
This morning I had another dizzy spell and on my drive to the bus stop I had to stop the car because I thought I was going to be sick.
I will be holding off until Friday Morning before doing another test if AF doesn't show her face in the mean time!


----------



## HollyPlox

Currently 3 days late also and just took a test and BFN.
Probably should have held my urine for longer/tested tomorrow morning.
Going to test tomorrow morning now.

Still having the same symptoms I was having a week or so ago.
Nausea is still constantly around.

If I get a BFN tomorrow morning, not going to test until Friday unless AF comes.

Good luck ladies.
:dust:


----------



## iow_bird

I'm holding off testing until friday too :)


----------



## MissCloud

Well i'm out. So sad seeing the witch arrive this morning. I know i havent been trying long... but it still hurts. 

Anyway, good luck to thr rest of you ladies.

MrsLake... it really sounds like you have the pregnancy symptoms! Fx for you!

Xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

She got me too with a flippin vengence. I mean hard!! Oh well atleast I will be flushed out for next round. Lol

Good Luck ladies.. Fxd you get your BFP"s!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Yours truly - any update?

Mrs Lake - all fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Cailleach

Hello ladies, how is everybody doing?

I'm 3 days late. Been having really weird dirty dreams, hot flushes and in the mornings I am hungry, the moment I eat I am nauseated then super hungry again. Also sore boobs, and some cramping, but much lighter than my usual AF. :shrug:

I am trying to wait until friday to test, but the wondering is killing me lol

Good luck to all and :dust:


----------



## yourstruly10

Sorry miss cloud and hopin&prayin. 

AF showed for me yestersay morning. Had a really tough day. This month I am going to use the clear blue smiley face ovu test in hopes to time things better. Still going to avoid temping and keep it as natural as possible.


----------



## AlainaLau

It is so heartbreaking when AF shows late. I get so hopeful... and I become obsessed. Then she shows and it ruins my whole week.


----------



## iow_bird

I'm now 4 days late and still nothing, no AF or any symptoms that might be pregnancy.


----------



## MrsLake2013

iow-bird, I'm currently the same as you.
4 days late, not a symptom at all of AF coming or anything remotely pregnancy related.

To best honest, I've felt really crappy the last few weeks and today I've felt amazing. I have my normal energy back and I've had little to no headaches. I even managed my first whole nights sleep for this month.

Going to try and hold out until Saturday morning for another test if no AF in the mean time!


----------



## TTCinKC

yourstruly10 said:


> Sorry miss cloud and hopin&prayin.
> 
> AF showed for me yestersay morning. Had a really tough day. This month I am going to use the clear blue smiley face ovu test in hopes to time things better. Still going to avoid temping and keep it as natural as possible.

Hi Everyone! Those of you that are still waiting for AF to come--any updates?

YoursTruly: I noticed you miscarried on the same day that I did--July 27th, 2013. I'm still awaiting my AF--was expecting it on the 25th so now that makes me 4 days late. I took an HPT this morning--a :bfn: unfortunately :shrug: --so it's still the waiting game for me.

As for when I may have possibly ovulated--no friggin' idea. I could very well be pregnant now and not even implanted yet; it can take 4-6 weeks for the first AF after miscarriage to come so I could've ovulated and conceived anytime between Aug 10th through Aug 22nd. No, I have not been tracking at all. I think I've been able to narrow ovulation down from Aug 18th through Aug 22nd. If this is when I did ovulate and possibly conceived (therefore possibly the egg not having implanted yet) that could explain my lack of pronounced pregnancy symptoms. 

I am experiencing some symptoms but nothing so pronounced to where I'm like "oh yeah, I'm pregnant". When I found out I was pregnant in July, I already knew before I tested that I was more-than-likely pregnant b/c of some hallmark pregnancy symptoms. These "hallmark" symptoms aren't really there to that degree. They could be preggo symptoms, then again they could be AF symptoms. UGH!!

In case anyone is curious about those symptoms for the purposes of comparing: 


occasional dull ache in bbs but nothing dramatic

cold sore breakout on lip (it is said that pregnant women may have weakened immune systems making them susceptible to colds, flus, cold sores, etc). I do occasionally get cold sores, but the last one was years ago.
 
slight fatigue (I'm extremely tired at 10pm? NOT like me)

extremely emotional (I don't normally have issues with PMS symptoms when it comes to emotions, but it has been a difficult month emotionally)

bloating and extreme weight gain when I haven't changed my eating or exercising habits (I eat very clean and exercise at least 5 times a week).

Today was a weird day as I also have been experiencing some light headedness, some slight queasiness, extreme fatigue that came over me almost immediately, causing me to have an extremely difficult time focusing on the card game (playing Texas Hold 'Em with some friends), often blanking out and getting confused about what was going on.

Well, that's pretty much the extent of where I'm at now. I was sort of deflated after the BFN today, but was able to snap myself out of it. Seeing some of the symptoms I wrote down it does appear like I could be pregnant, but honestly they could all be signals that AF is about to show. I will try to remember to post my results either way.

Love and baby dust to us all :kiss:

:dust:


----------



## TTCinKC

MrsLake2013 said:


> iow-bird, I'm currently the same as you.
> 4 days late, not a symptom at all of AF coming or anything remotely pregnancy related.
> 
> To best honest, I've felt really crappy the last few weeks and today I've felt amazing. I have my normal energy back and I've had little to no headaches. I even managed my first whole nights sleep for this month.
> 
> Going to try and hold out until Saturday morning for another test if no AF in the mean time!

Update? Your symptoms so far seem promising :)


----------



## TTCinKC

Just an update...

I am experiencing what feels like AF cramps. Looks like she'll be making an appearance after all :(

Oh well, there's always next month, right?? This time I'm going to keep a close record of my body's changes throughout my cycle so I don't have to guess!


----------



## StrongerDust

Sorry to those who've had AF show!
I'm currently 31 days late!
I've never been this late in my life, let alone miss a period completely!
I took a HPT at 4 days late and at 12 days late - both BFN! :(
I haven't re-tested since I was 12 days late.
I will re-test soon.


----------



## MrsLake2013

TTCinKC said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> iow-bird, I'm currently the same as you.
> 4 days late, not a symptom at all of AF coming or anything remotely pregnancy related.
> 
> To best honest, I've felt really crappy the last few weeks and today I've felt amazing. I have my normal energy back and I've had little to no headaches. I even managed my first whole nights sleep for this month.
> 
> Going to try and hold out until Saturday morning for another test if no AF in the mean time!
> 
> Update? Your symptoms so far seem promising :)Click to expand...

I took a test this morning with FMU and it was :bfn:

Really not to sure if i should head to the doctor on the weekend or not to get my next cycle startes. Im now 5 days late and i feel nothing. I just feel like me.

This is my first month and im already ready to throw in the towel. I dont know how you ladies do it!


----------



## TTCinKC

MrsLake2013 said:


> I took a test this morning with FMU and it was :bfn:
> 
> Really not to sure if i should head to the doctor on the weekend or not to get my next cycle startes. Im now 5 days late and i feel nothing. I just feel like me.
> 
> This is my first month and im already ready to throw in the towel. I dont know how you ladies do it!

Since I don't really have any preggo symptoms, I'm just going on as business as usual--not really giving it much thought. Would I LOVE to be pregnant right now? YES! But I'm not going to let it consume my every thought. I already have a 9yr old and know I can still get pregnant so I'm just having faith that it'll happen when the time is right. At least that is going to be the attitude for the next 12 months. After that, we will get much more aggressive about it!

Side note: AF still hasn't come. I won't retest until Sept 7 (that's 6 weeks from my miscarriage day which is being counted as my LMP). I'll try to remember to post an update either way!

Good luck everyone on your baby endeavors!


----------



## Cailleach

I am 7 days late today. Tested yesterday and it was a :bfn: still no signs of AF coming. I hate this limbo ](*,)


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm the same cailleach.
7 days late. Only bfns and no af symptoms


----------



## Cailleach

MrsLake2013 said:


> I'm the same cailleach.
> 7 days late. Only bfns and no af symptoms

I think I'm not testing until next friday, if the :witch: gets me before then so be it...

Is this your first time being late ever?


----------



## MrsLake2013

Cailleach said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm the same cailleach.
> 7 days late. Only bfns and no af symptoms
> 
> I think I'm not testing until next friday, if the :witch: gets me before then so be it...
> 
> Is this your first time being late ever?Click to expand...

Before my last AF i hadn't had AF for about 12 months, so I'm really not clued into my cycles.
I have a feeling that clomid may not have made me ovulate and hence not getting AF yet.
My doctor put me on clomid for 3 months without any monitoring. I'm thinking I may need to head back and get something to bring on AF, but I'm going to wait a week and request a blood test before I do. Just to make sure! By that stage, I'd be 6 roughly 6 weeks and surely (fingers crossed) something would show on a test!!


----------



## Cailleach

9 days now... 

Maybe you should head to the doc MrsLake, the no monitoring sounds weird to me. Why wouldn't they check you often to see if its working?

Last november I skipped a period, and had my normal one in December, so this is the second time I am late. As far as i know is normal to miss a period once or twice a year. This time around I was a little more hopeful because we started using the clearblue easy fertility monitor and i am 100% sure we babydanced during ovulation...

But its 9 days now and my symptoms seem to be gone, aside from peeing every 30 min and some heartburns. 
I;m at the point I almost want Af to come so we can try again, this feels like wasted time :shrug:


----------



## MrsLake2013

I had a full blood test done yesterday for other reasons and we got hcg included as well. So fingers crossed. 

I pretty much have no symptoms other than lots of creamy cm and the occasional twinge/pulling feeling in my lower abdomen.


----------



## Cailleach

MrsLake2013 said:


> I had a full blood test done yesterday for other reasons and we got hcg included as well. So fingers crossed.

Fingers crossed for you! do you know when the results will b ready?


----------



## MrsLake2013

Results would be in now, but I have to wait until either after work (if they're not too busy) or first thing tomorrow morning.

As much as I don't want to wait, I also don't know if I want to know. If it comes back negative, it means that it's not happening this month.


----------



## Cailleach

yeah, i know the feeling lol i took another test this morning and asked my husband to check it, didnt even want to look lol another :bfn:


----------



## MrsLake2013

My blood test came back as negative. Cried the whole way into work and still struggling now.
I feel like such an idiot because this is only my first month TTC and first month with Clomid.
I'm guessing it hasn't made me ovulate, or I'd have my period, right?

So confused and broken today...


----------



## Cailleach

aww I'm really sorry.

But you have to give it time, it would be very rare and lucky to have it happen the first month. What they told us in highschool is BS lol getting pregnant is not as easy as people think.
I think you should try to get your doctor to monitor you more often, and as of ovulation I am not sure. I know you can not ovulate and still have a period,so i am not sure in this case. Your period might still show up, just later than you expected it. This can happen and doesn't necessarily mean there is something wrong.


----------



## MrsLake2013

Thanks Calli, I'm trying to stay positive today.
Thankfully I'm at work so I can just go into auto pilot and do what I need to do.


----------



## Cailleach

AF got me yesterday:witch:


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm now officially 2 weeks late.
Sorry she got you but on to a new cycle and my fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## MrsLake2013

the :witch: got me this morning.

first Clomid cycle has me on a 42 day cycle. Hopefully this will be better this cycle


----------

